# Designer style t-shirts



## ynotfaith (Jan 10, 2008)

In starting my women's clothes need info on where to purchase some items. Does anyone know of a good place to buy designer T-shirts in bulk? Also with silk screening included?


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

trendyblanks.com have AA wholesale. no silk screening, but great clothing at fantastic prices.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ynotfaith said:


> In starting my women's clothes need info on where to purchase some items. Does anyone know of a good place to buy designer T-shirts in bulk? Also with silk screening included?


If you got to your local screen printer, they can source the blank t-shirts for you and print them for you.

If you just need the wholesale blank t-shirts, there are lots of places that sell "designer" styles like article1, continental clothing, american apparel, alternative apparel, epacificsports, pima apparel, next level apparel, TQM Apparel, etc.

But once you find a screen printer (in the phone book or by searching online), they can buy the t-shirts wholesale for you and print on them for you as part of their normal service. You just have to tell them what you want.


----------

